# To upgrade or not to upgrade



## Justinslow (8 Jan 2015)

Hi, I posted a pic of this bike in the photo gallery the other day having completed a 31 mile day in the forest mtb tracks at High lodge Thetford forest. It's a Saracen Fastrax with handbuit 7005 oversize alloy frame, Shimano grip shifters 21 speed Shimano megarange/ventura SPS crank. Having cleaned it up its apparent it needs a good seeing to! So far the list is, chain, freewheel/cassette, BB, rear brake caliper/blocks, headset bearings, shifters/levers (vague non precise gear changing). I would also like to upgrade the rear wheel to QR this would also allow me to use a cassette rather than the freewheel on the current wheel and allow me to use modern 8 speed shifters/levers. If I stick with the wheel I've got I will have to stick to freewheels and 7 speed. The forks aren't the best obviously and flex a little! But would remain for now, the crank is slightly warped but with a new BB might be ok - might not.
I know this bike was never high end and I think it cost me something in the region of £180 new back in 2000. However it's lovely to ride feeling quite light and easy to throw around and I quite fancy improving it. My problem is that totting up the parts list is already up to £127 not including replacement forks or crank.
If I were to buy a new bike it would probably be around £350, something like the calibre two.two.http://m.gooutdoors.co.uk/calibre-two-two-alloy-hardtail-mountain-bike-p275612
So do I stick with what I've got or not?
I hate the idea that it's a throw away item but repairing doesn't seem to really make sense financially.


----------



## Rooster1 (8 Jan 2015)

That looks mighty heavy - Any idea what it weights.
Wiggle have 30% off a GT Avalanche (2014) for £349.00 http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-avalanche-sport-2014/  or try Leisure Lakes perhaps 
I would imagine these to be lighter, and with disc brakes f/r etc.


----------



## Justinslow (8 Jan 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> That looks mighty heavy - Any idea what it weights.
> Wiggle have 30% off a GT Avalanche (2014) for £349.00 http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-avalanche-sport-2014/  or try Leisure Lakes perhaps
> I would imagine these to be lighter, and with disc brakes f/r etc.


The Saracen exactly as in that picture weighs 14.8kg, the calibre two.two 13.7kg according to the web page.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (8 Jan 2015)

It makes financial sense to upgrade if you can afford to do it. You'll get a brand new bike with up to date technology which has to be better. I understand the emotional attachment to a bike you've had for a while and I'm no different. But the cost of sorting it out is halfway to a new one. You can always keep it and replace bits at your leisure.


----------



## PaulSecteur (8 Jan 2015)

Im not an expert on the upgrade options on a bike of this vintage, but I can tell you that you don't need to upgrade the chianstay protector.

XTR if top stuff.


----------



## Justinslow (8 Jan 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> It makes financial sense to upgrade if you can afford to do it. You'll get a brand new bike with up to date technology which has to be better. I understand the emotional attachment to a bike you've had for a while and I'm no different. But the cost of sorting it out is halfway to a new one. You can always keep it and replace bits at your leisure.


It's a real job to prioritise which bits need sorting first! I suppose I could put a chain and 7 speed freewheel on (the chain measuring tool was slapping about on the 0.75 side), some brake blocks, take the bb apart and sort out, and sort the headset which isn't that bad, but when you take up the play it makes the steering a little "stiff". And make do with the shifters. That would bring the cost down to somewhere around £40 - £50.....maybe. I don't think I can justify buying another bike at the minute, it's not like I'm using it every weekend.........and the wife would have a fit!


----------



## Justinslow (8 Jan 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> Im not an expert on the upgrade options on a bike of this vintage, but I can tell you that you don't need to upgrade the chianstay protector.
> 
> XTR if top stuff.


If only it made the slightest difference to any of the bikes problems!


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (8 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> It's a real job to prioritise which bits need sorting first! I suppose I could put a chain and 7 speed freewheel on (the chain measuring tool was slapping about on the 0.75 side), some brake blocks, take the bb apart and sort out, and sort the headset which isn't that bad, but when you take up the play it makes the steering a little "stiff". And make do with the shifters. That would bring the cost down to somewhere around £40 - £50.....maybe. I don't think I can justify buying another bike at the minute, it's not like I'm using it every weekend.........and the wife would have a fit!


If you can sort bits out for £40-50 then it's well worth doing. Looks like a clean and well looked after example.


----------



## Cubist (9 Jan 2015)

Go and buy the calibre. Once you've ridden that you'll realise just what a dog that Saracen really is. Sorry to be so blunt, but even today's low-end crap will ride completely differently to your bike. Forget emotional attachment, the bike won't feel it owes you anything once it's spat you off into the weeds because the brakes and suspension are so awful.


----------



## Arrowfoot (9 Jan 2015)

There comes a point when returns from an upgrade becomes marginal. You might be better of working towards a new bike with better technology and something that you can upgrade with better returns as the main frame is worth working on. 

There are 2 possible options;


Keep this bike and only replace the worn out parts and have it as a second bike or
Sell it off if you are financially constrained and work towards a new bike.
I would keep the bike as it does look good and work toward a new bike.


----------



## Justinslow (9 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the replies, no offence taken for being blunt, you both talk a lot of sense! I'm purely a leisure rider and that's the first time that I had been on "proper" mtb tracks in 15 years! So you can see how much "proper" off roading I do! I think the answer is change the chain and freewheel, sort bb and headset and give to wife to use as she prefers the Saracen over her ridid Raleigh, then buy another bike in the future (when I've softened her up a touch)


----------



## Justinslow (15 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3479008, member: 76"]Have a look at Decarhlon, they do some very good value mountain bikes. Double cable disc brakes and decent suspension for £230![/QUOTE]
Thanks, yes quite like their mtb's, reasonable components and a great price!


----------



## Jody (16 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3479008, member: 76"]and decent suspension for £230![/QUOTE]

Depends on what you call decent suspension.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Jan 2015)

Jody said:


> Depends on what you call decent suspension.


What do you call "decent suspension"?


----------



## Jody (16 Jan 2015)

KneesUp said:


> What do you call "decent suspension"?



Usually air sprung and not weighing a tonne. On a cheap bike I would rather have no suspension.


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Jan 2015)

Does the bike hold any sentimental value to you, in which case ignore the £180 as it'll be academic, if it's purely practical, I would swap it out for a new bike and spend the £300 odd to do it.


----------



## Justinslow (18 Jan 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Does the bike hold any sentimental value to you, in which case ignore the £180 as it'll be academic, if it's purely practical, I would swap it out for a new bike and spend the £300 odd to do it.


No not really, just don't like the idea of throwing it away and it's probably not worth much to sell. You are correct though the money would be better spent on something else proven by today's ride.
Went out with another 4 guys all Older than me by some margin, all riding newer bikes - 3 full sus one hard tail, all costing between 1k and 3k. And I struggled big time, they pretty much all made it look so much more effortless, I wasn't completely outclassed but I think I was having to work so much harder to keep up with them on my soggy heavy worn out bike, only my junior years and risk taking keeping me in the game. My gears were clonking and changing when not required and the bike bouncing almost dangerously at the speeds we were taking some of the purpose made MTB tracks at, I almost crashed several times as I felt I was riding beyond the bikes limit. Just shows how the last time I went out a couple of weeks ago I felt it was ok at a much slower pace, but pick that pace up with better riders around you and the bikes failings clearly show. Looks like I've got some saving to do!


----------



## Psycolist (19 Jan 2015)

I would agree with Cubist. The geometry, the weight, the frame build and part quality on a new one far outweighs any/all worthwhile upgrades to you existing ride. Me thinks I would sort the shifting issues and head set on your beasty, then thrash the pants off it while putting a few quid a week away towards a new ride. Unless, is your workplace is a member of the CTW scheme ? ? But also bear in mind, If you pay 3-4 hundred quid on a bike, you are still going to struggle up against bikes costing thousands !  but the people paying thousands will still hurt when they fall off.


----------



## Justinslow (19 Jan 2015)

Psycolist said:


> I would agree with Cubist. The geometry, the weight, the frame build and part quality on a new one far outweighs any/all worthwhile upgrades to you existing ride. Me thinks I would sort the shifting issues and head set on your beasty, then thrash the pants off it while putting a few quid a week away towards a new ride. Unless, is your workplace is a member of the CTW scheme ? ? But also bear in mind, If you pay 3-4 hundred quid on a bike, you are still going to struggle up against bikes costing thousands !  but the people paying thousands will still hurt when they fall off.


Thanks, even though I could spend thousands believe me, I can't im afraid, just not going to happen, so my budget is around the £350 mark. My issues at the weekend have already got me a new freewheel and chain ready to go on and some new shifters ordered just to make it "safe". I'm going to take the bb and headset apart aswell and sort those out, that just leaves the flexy weak fork that I guess for now I will just have to put up with. That will give me a bit of time to convince the wife I need another bike!


----------



## Psycolist (20 Jan 2015)

You sound as though you are a 'hands on guy' . Why not do what I did, and enjoy using the bike you have got, while keeping a weather eye out for deals and bargains on the net, fleabay, gumtree, even some of the big retailers give things away sometimes, and your LBS. As bargains become available, snap them up, and either install them on your current frame, or put them to one side until you find a suitable frame to put all your goodies on. I have built myself a roadie and an MTB doing it this way. I could not afford to buy either of my bikes outright, but over the last 4 years, have managed to put together 2 wonderful machines, built to suit my own requirments and specs. You need to be patient, and be a little flexible, but I found it to be a very satisfying process. As far as bargains, my best was from Chainreaction, selling a Cane Creek headset for 99p, delivered.! Unbelievable. The box they put it in was worth 99p. It just needs perseverance.


----------



## Justinslow (20 Jan 2015)

Trying to do that now really, scouring the web every night looking for deals without going stupid. For instance the older style 7 speed shimano Ez shifters incorporating brake levers for just over £15 for the pair with cables, so I can replace the grip shifters. It's never going to be a great bike but if I can just make it usable that will do me fine for now. Trouble is you start looking at stuff you don't really need like bars etc! Just got to focus on correcting the bits that don't work as they should. The thing is, you can still have a lot of fun on an old dog, just don't go thinking you can beat the big boys! Although on one segment on strava the other day named "the beast" (a well known rather tricky section) I was 636 out of 2347, so all things considered, being wet and slippery in January on a knackered old bike I'm reasonably pleased with that! 
And buying things over time is less noticeable in small chunks than blowing a large wedge in one go to the wife!


----------



## Justinslow (31 Jan 2015)

So I kind of got carried away, doesn't that just always happen!
Here's a list of what I replaced:

KMC Chain £6.98
Shimano 7 speed freewheel £8.49
VP square taper bottom bracket £9.99
Shimano fcm 131 chainset £17.99
Shimano 7 speed and 3 speed EZ Fire shifters/levers with gear cables £15.31
Acor headset £24.95
Shimano Alivio rear V brake £13.49
Clarks 72mm V brake pads £5.98
Took apart, cleaned and regreased front forks (free)

That's a total of £103.18 inclusive of delivery charges where applicable.

Because I got carried away I also added:

Charge Spoon £12.50 (second hand) thanks @davester65
Savage 660mm DH bars £11.97
Ritchey pro Truegrip 6 £5
Elite Custom Race bottle cage x2 (one to house a tool kit) £17.98
Swapped better tyres from the wife's MTB (free)

So that's a further £47.45 so a grand total of £150.63 I did all the work myself so there were no labour charges.

So basically I've spent £150 on my bike that isn't worth £150! Proving its pretty uneconomic to refurb an old bike. But, looking at it another way I've spent £150 instead of spending £300+ on a new bike thus saving myself £150+ .
And doing the work myself has been thoroughly enjoyable, Ive done things on the bike I've never done before. I borrowed a work stand from a mate who also had a pedal arm extractor tool and BB extractor tool. I also bought a chain splitter for £11.50 which I'm sure will come in handy in the future.
It's never going to be a "great" bike in modern terms, and I know a lot of the parts I've used are "budget" but I think I've shed nearly half a kilo, It will do me just fine for my ambling around, and giving it a brief test ride has been a revelation! The gears actually work - one click, one shift, the brakes work, the steering is smooth and taut again, the drivetrain is smooth and quiet, just need to give it a proper shakedown now, all in all very pleased .


----------

